# Update 9"-10" reds



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

It's a long time ago i posting new things here in this forum

Most of the time i'm active in the Dutch-forum









Here some new pics from my beauties ( 3 pieces reds in 100 gallon-tank)









I hope you people like this update









View attachment 46152

View attachment 46153

View attachment 46154

View attachment 46155

View attachment 46156

View attachment 46157

View attachment 46159


stingray


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

those r beautuful looking fish. hope that u post more pics in this forum. how long have u had them???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking reds and driftwood

got any full tank shots


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

they look good man, now stop being selfish and share with the rest of the board more

often


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

very nice. 100g with 3 of those sizes is very comfortable

they do appreciate you for that


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

beautiful reds!! wow- how old are they?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wow nice reds, love the flame and sparkle.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

As I told you before ... They are really nice fish buddy.
















Please visit this part of the forum and post few more pics more often.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Your reds 'snd set up are simply amazing. Great work


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice fish and driftwood


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

those are very sweet pics...





























cant wait till my reds get that big


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> those r beautuful looking fish. hope that u post more pics in this forum. how long have u had them???


They are abouth 3 years old , i have them 6 moths











> nice looking reds and driftwood
> 
> got any full tank shots


Going to try to make this evening a nice full-tankshot , but this is not easy because the tank is transparent on the both sides , i have no background in the tank



> very nice. 100g with 3 of those sizes is very comfortable
> 
> they do appreciate you for that


Soon they go in the 145 gallon-tank with 5 smaller reds about 5"-6"(normaly 8 pieces but i give 3 reds to my friend) 
In the 100 gallon tank comming soon 4-5 piraya's , whe going shopping in Paris in the store Igarape on 5 febr

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=68291

thank you very much for the nice replays









stingray


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> Going to try to make this evening a nice full-tankshot , but this is not easy because the tank is transparent on the both sides , i have no background in the tank










i dont care 
i just want to see that coll driftwood


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

now those are redbellies! awesome set up and livestock.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Like a promised to Death in #'s here some full-tankshots (bad quality)









View attachment 46221

View attachment 46222


And some new close-up pics(better quality)









View attachment 46223

View attachment 46224

View attachment 46225


And a pleco

View attachment 46226


stingray


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW !!! those are some great polaroids


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

HOLY sh*t!







that setup..........................................................


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Great Tank


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont think ive ever seena large freshwater tank set up like that, in wall/ peninsula type of set up, marble trim, very nice and that drift wood makes all the difference very nice habitat


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

those reds are absolutely stunning. Really, some of the best color I have seen. What type of diet do you have them on?

And I love the setup btw.


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> SLANTED Posted Yesterday, 08:35 PM
> those reds are absolutely stunning. Really, some of the best color I have seen. What type of diet do you have them on?
> 
> And I love the setup btw.


I feed the reds frozen smelt , shrimp (frozen), mussels(frozen) , and diverent fresh fish from the store , sometimes a feeder ( no goldfish ) , cichlide-sticks and mealworms









I feed the mealworms whit dry dog ore cat-food ore carrots (carrots give the reds a very nice red coloration) and then i give the fat mealworms to the reds they love it









Thanks for the nice repaly's guy's


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, at first I thought your fish looked great, but your tank looks even better. Incredible set up and great looking fish


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Other tank 145 gallon at the moment 8 reds









In this tank i'm going to introducing the 3 big Reds about 1 week , before i'm go to shopping in Paris









View attachment 46323


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

wow those two tanks r some of the best looking tanks that i have ever seen. i love the set up and the drift wood. just awsome


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

great set up


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey what are you using as substrate on those tanks? They both look amazing BTW.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

For as far as possible: that second tank is even more BEAUTIFUL than the first one


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

> Phtstrat Posted Yesterday, 03:27 PM
> Hey what are you using as substrate on those tanks? They both look amazing BTW


The substrate is just black gravel you can buy it here in Belgium in olmost every pet shop









Thanks for the replay's guy's


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow that 145 G tank!! just WOW


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

those reds look perfect!! thanks for sharing these pics


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

awesome "full frontal tank pic" you treat your fish great. THey prob grew so big cus of their nice huge n clena tank. Great driftwood too. damn!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow Marc, both your tanks and your reds look just stunning








I really dig the way you decorated your tanks - definitely amongst the best-looking tanks here on PFury


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

That is one quality setup ! loving your pygos and tank !


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

it's beautiful marc







one of the beautiful tanks i see here its greet marc


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

what is in the back of the tank to give it that wood look and texture?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

very nice pictures and specimen!


----------

